# Anyone Who has Injured Their Spine? Plz Help



## sprtols (14 Oct 2011)

Well this is why i posted this,
I have a service related injury, I have 2 protrusions my L5,L4 S1 Disc with nerve damage to my left leg and the second protrusion is t7 t8.

Has anyone had other injuries close to and similar?

This is to stressful and I wouldnt mind tips or stories after the fact of surgery and ways to help my quailty of life.

Plz and Tnx


----------



## Old RM Tech (15 Oct 2011)

I have similar injuries, two disk protrusions of L4,L5 with nerve damage to my right leg. My injury occurred in 2005 and took almost a year to be properly diagnosed and another year of testing to determine what treatment options would work. many sessions of physio and finally some medications beside painkillers have helped.


----------



## Nemo888 (15 Oct 2011)

I find trigger point dry needling is better than drugs for pain control. The army physiotherapists at the Montfort in Ottawa do it. Naproxen is pretty popular, but for me personally celebrex works better. Everyone is different. 

My L5 vertabrae finally collapsed and fused with L4. Just like the surgeon said they would.  He said after 5 years I would get a spinal fusion on my own and though the 5 years would be hellish after I would have better results than surgery. Swimming was his great idea. For the first 6 months I thought he was crazy. But now that everything is a big lump of bone I get on OK. There is no blood flow in your discs, so even minor injuries take many weeks or even months to heal. Bone heals slowly as well, it took 5 years for my discs to fuse peoperly. Your spine will wear out, don't use it frivilously. Plan so you can walk in your 60's. I aggravated my injury many times and it took years to recover. I can even go to the gym now.

Laprscopic surgery in the US looked promising for disc problems, but will only fix the symptoms. Sometimes the pain makes you a bit crazy, but changing your lifestyle is the only thing you can do. No running, squats or lifting the fridge.


----------



## Jimmy_D (17 Oct 2011)

Ill let you know now, that the surgery for it is no fun at all. Mind you there are 3 weeks i dont remember quite well and that includes christmas and newyears. I had my surgery on 22 of Dec 10. If you get surgery, then on your second week you should start walking short distances (could be different if you get a fusion) and lots of EASY stretching (helps you regain range of motion) I got myself a treadmill because the weather down here that winter was 1-2inchs of ice on our road. But once you get going with your stretches and walking you can work your ways to better things. My neurologist recommended 4 mths off of work but i only got almost 2 mths of sick leave. Then back to work doing administrative work. Its now almost 10mths post op and i can do almost everything. No pain meds. cant do contact sports ( too risky), be careful on what you lift or how hard you work and so on, cause you will feel it. Cold temperatures slow you down quite a bit. If you have any other questions just PM me. And i can Elaborate on my experiences.

Cheers


----------



## sprtols (19 Nov 2011)

The injury was noticed end of June and since then I have had an MRI on my lower spine, MRI middle spine, MRI full spine, MRI brain. I see the neurosurgeon in the next 2 weeks because it hasn't got better at all only worse, my left leg has given out 11 times. 7 times falling down the stairs, then 1 of those times resulting in having a clinical scafoid fracture in my left hand.
I am not looking forward to the winter season by far.

Just a curious question if anyone knows, since this happen while in the army does anyone know the payout by any chance?


----------



## Pieman (19 Nov 2011)

Ouch. All I can say is that I hope you all are being properly taken care of for your injuries. Does not exactly sound like a picnic to deal with a fused spine. 

I had some back problems related to the muscles around my spine at one point in my service. That was some kind of painful...or I thought it was till I read this thread.


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2011)

sprtols said:
			
		

> Just a curious question if anyone knows, since this happen while in the army does anyone know the payout by any chance?



It'll depend on what the neurosurgeon says, the prognosis and assessment of disability...then it's in VAC's hands.  Can't be more definite than that.

MM


----------



## CallOfDuty (1 Feb 2012)

Well, I suffered a fractured vertebrae while on duty, and almost 3 years later, am waiting for my release date.  Chronic pain and other issues make it so I completely breach the universality of service.
If you have any questions at all, please feel free to send me a private message.
Cheers


----------



## LAWN DART (21 Feb 2012)

I am in a similar boat. Broke my left knee cap on a jump in 2004, 1 week after getting off crutches 5 months later I started complaining of back pain, but the doctors kept telling oh I cant see anything to warrant doing any testing other then x-rays on your back 6 years later of going in each month and complaining about my back and 5 doctors later I finally get one who gives me a MRI to shut me up. And poof omg your have 3 herniated disks, fused joints at the base of my spine and nerve root compression. My left leg gives out on me all the time. What a nightmare it has been dealing with the military medical system. I requested to see a specialist and insted of that my doctor sent my file off to him but only to see if I was a candidate for surgery and not to set up an appointment for me.


----------



## CallOfDuty (29 May 2012)

LAWN DART said:
			
		

> I am in a similar boat. Broke my left knee cap on a jump in 2004, 1 week after getting off crutches 5 months later I started complaining of back pain, but the doctors kept telling oh I cant see anything to warrant doing any testing other then x-rays on your back 6 years later of going in each month and complaining about my back and 5 doctors later I finally get one who gives me a MRI to shut me up. And poof omg your have 3 herniated disks, fused joints at the base of my spine and nerve root compression. My left leg gives out on me all the time. What a nightmare it has been dealing with the military medical system. I requested to see a specialist and insted of that my doctor sent my file off to him but only to see if I was a candidate for surgery and not to set up an appointment for me.


  Hi Lawn Dart.....  I'm sorry to hear of your pain.  Dealing with chronic pain on a daily basis--especially while being a soldier-- is hard enough WITH full support of your medical caregivers.  I can't imagine not having full medical support.
  So are you in the process of release now?  Has Veterans affairs been supportive of your knee injury?  Make sure that you make a new application with VAC for your spinal issues as soon as possible.  Get that ball rolling.  And no, it's not a money thing...............it's to make sure that you are covered in the future after your release/ after getting older.  The more you're injured, the more support you will recieve.  Lawn care services...snow shovelling....earnings loss benefits etc etc.  I'm learing now, that we actually get better/more services AFTER release-then while still serving.
  I know it may seem weird to think of these things now, especially being a soldier---but you won't be wearing camoflage forever.
Cheers, 
And if you have any questions, or want to chat, just send me a Message.


----------

